# Turbo Co2 System For A 36g Tank?



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

Can Anyone Tell Me If The Turbo Co2 Bio-system Will Work If I Stay Up On The Refills? I Have 36 Gal Tank With 3wpg Lighting. Thanks I Appreciate Your Input.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If you are talking about the Red Sea thing, it will not produce enough co2 for a 36g. Its only about 1 liter. For a 36g with that much light, you'll want atleast 3 2L bottles IMO to produce enough co2. Pressurized would be best though.


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

no its not the red ea one its on most aquarium websites. its call co2 turbo bio-system its rated for aquariums up to 40gal. its on www.dr.smithandfoster.com under co2 kits. anyone please i really dont want pressuriez if i dont need it. thanks again.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm not sure you have the right link there. I understand you feeling you do not want pressurized if you don't need it. I used to feel the same way. Then 2 months passed and preparing yeast/sugar solutions every other week got *really* old. You'll have to convince yourself, though.


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

so basically the turbo system is a rip off?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+14711&pcatid=14711

Yes, it is the RED SEA co2 system.
I had one on a 29 with descent results, but when I bit the bullet and got pressurized, man did it make a difference. Pearling instantly, no more algae issues, and mad growth, plants started looking better in about 5 days and it was amazing.

I would say, if there is no way you can get a pressurized system, then go for it (or make your own DIY Co2 with coke bottles and tube and a wood stone diffuser and check valve and save your money towards a pressurized system) since it is better then nothing.

However:

If you CAN, do it, you won't regret it. The only thing you will be missing if you go right to pressurized is all the people telling you "I told you so":doh:

On the other hand, using DIY is a learning experience and a valuable one at that and there is a place for DIY in the hobby. Nano tanks when you don't want to throw $150 and up at a 5 gallon or smaller tank, DIY works great and is all you need, so you can get the experience with it now and use it later on down the road if you get a few small desktop tanks going.

If you go with the RED SEA Turbo thing, just don't buy any refills, use the one they send you with the kit, but get a recipie to make your own batches on the DIY forums or www.rexgrigg.com

You can link up more bottles to that one to get more Co2 if you want to.


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks goal. i changed my mind i am now going with pressurized. i am going to buy a 20oz. paintball co2 tank and hook it up to the basic co2 injection system from aquabuys.com. it come with a regulator-solonoid vlave, bubble counter, diffusser, and tubing. with 3.0 wpg what do you think about that?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That will work.
Any reason to go with 20oz paintball instead of a 5lb tank.
You won't have to refill it nearly as often.


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

much more convienent i can bring the paintball tank to basically any sporting goods or home improvement place to refill.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Good,, you have a plan, that should work nicely.


----------



## EaZy DuZ iT (Jul 15, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110572311483&Category=67139#ht_2377wt_1137

Would that be a good CO2 system?


----------

